# My frog is not moving!!



## sam8772

Okay I have a pair of CR G&B Aurataus that came out of the water on 4-1-10. Even though these are my first frogs, I have had great sucess in taking care of them. The temp in the tank has been very stable and feeding has been regular with both frogs feeding well on a diet of Melonos and springtails. When I arrived home this evening I noticed one of the frogs up on the glass of the tank. This is pretty unusal for I have never seen my frogs climb the glass. (Though I do know they are perfectly capable of climbing glass). At first I marveled at the belly of the frog, but thought for sure it would jump away as I approached the tank. After about 30 minutes of waiting the frog still did not move. I openend the top and misted the tank a little and the water that ran down the glass just made the frog slide down to the substrate. Also I noticed a few FF crawling around after the mist and one was brave and walked on the frogs head and he ate it. So I am sure the frog is alive, but he is still not moving. If there is something to be alarmed about I would like to hear some advice from fellow DB members who may have some experence in this department. As of now it has been about 3 hours and the frog is still in the same spot not moving. Normally they hop around like crazy and are crazy fast. Any input would be helpful.


----------



## ChrisK

Sounds like a seizure, what supplements are they getting and when did you open them?


----------



## zBrinks

What are the temps?


----------



## sam8772

Temps are 78 during the day and 72 right now which is about what it stays at all night. I am using REp-Cal Herptivite with beta carotene and Exo Terra Calcium + D3. These products were purchased new and have only been open for less than 3 months. I alternate suppliments at every feeding dusting the flies. Frogs are fed once a day at about 12:00 or 3:00 on days I work.


----------



## Ken

I'm surprised no one else has jumped on this, so I'll give you a little bump. How's the frog?

I noticed one of my tincs stopped moving (but more importantly, stopped eating). I moved him to an isolation tank. You're frog is still eating, which is good.


----------



## JimO

Any improvement? I switched to Repashy supplement with calcium and in a month I've noticed an overall improvement in all my frogs. Several of the sponsors carry it.


----------



## sam8772

Well Thanks to all who have responded, but dispite all my efforts the poor little guy didn't make it. I moved him to a small isolation box, and he died two days later. He totally quit eating and seemed to have no balance or eqilibrium. He would hop around and fall on his back, or move and get his legs all twisted up. Really I hated to see it suffer so much. I think maybe he just had bad genes, or possible suffered a seizure that he could not recover from. But I will continue to monitor the condition of my other frog, as he seems to be not as active now, and hides a lot more now that he is the only one in the tank. Thanks again!


----------



## pinkjello

This is so sad . I know that when frogs jump up and hit their heads on the top of the tanks that they get stunned..and have heard of this happening from other frog owners. I always watch now for that sort of thing. Sorry to hear about this, my heart goes out to you and him.


----------



## frogface

I wonder if it's too warm in the tank. 78 should be ok but if the thermometer is off a few degrees they might be getting overheated. I dunno, just a guess. Maybe try to lower the temps and see if that helps.


----------



## Philsuma

78F in the "house" can turn into 88F "under the light and in the glass tank"

Real quick.....


----------

